# Fix a bad humidor seal



## drscott (Dec 27, 2011)

Is there a way to fix a bad seal on my humi? I did the flashlight test and can see gaps.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

You can try weather strip around the seal (cut to fit), or masking tape. Make sure if you tape it you take your time and make sure the tape is flat and just keep taping until you get a seal. As bad as I hate to say it, nothing you do may fix it. I bought a humi once that wouldn't hold humidity no matter what I tried. Hopefully the weather strip/tape works for you. Good luck.....


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

As stated, weather stripping can make a difference- and is self explanatory. I got one of the "glass-top" ebay 100 count humidors that really has plexi-glass and a fake hygrometer. Hot glue around the edges of the plexi-glass, where the back of the "hygrometer" is, and at the edges of the wood where it meets the seal seemed to have fixed my fluctuating humidity issues. I used a cheap 5 dollar hot glue gun purchased from a fabric store set to "low" temperature and used low temperature glue sticks. Does not smell at all, dries completely in less then 2 minutes, and seems to work pretty well.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Does your humi have an overlapping lip to fit between top and bottom? If not, maybe you can take the hinges off and stick a sheet of fine (say 200 grit or higher) sandpaper onto the top with double sided tape and carefully sand the bottom edge to match. Don't move the top all over the place like a sanding block, you want the contours of the top to match the bottom. Wiggle it around in 5mm or smaller circles. If you don't take too much off you might be able to get all of the edges to match without having to reseat the hinges. Is the gap bigger at the back than at the front? Maybe your hinge line is too high. With the hinges unscrewed, does the lit fit closely?


----------



## drscott (Dec 27, 2011)

It does have the lip inside and the gap is at the back. Maybe this week I'll take the hinges off and check the fit.


----------



## drscott (Dec 27, 2011)

THanks for the advice if the moving the hinges docent work Ill probably get some weather striping.


----------

